# D/R meds (Suprecur) for 12 days and no period - HELP HELP !!!



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Dear dear ladies

I am  on my first IVF cycle (have damaged tubes and failed clomid & IUI cycles before)

Started supercur injections on day 21... now it has been 12 days and no period (although the leaflet the hospital gave me says I should get my period 7-10 days after starting meds) 

Have been googling this and found out that it might mean i am not responding to meds. My first blood test / scan is not till another week... what shall I do? Is this normal? Does it happen to other women out there or did you get your period pretty much in this 7-10 days window?? 

Also must add that although I am 30 I have low AMH levels and so I am on "long protocol" if that means anything more to you lovely ladies!!

*SO WORRIED* Thanks for all your help and comments....


----------



## blackpumpkin (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi Sparklyshoes

Has you period started yet?  If not I would phone the hospital and just ask, I'm sure it's ok. I was told to expect my period at my normal time but it was about 4 days later than usual.

I've found that I've been worrying about things and then I get to the hospital and they say 'it's fine', so give them a ring to put your mind at rest


----------



## blackpumpkin (Aug 24, 2010)

Excuse my typos, must be the medication


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Sparklyshoes

same thing has just happened to me! period finally started 2 days before baseline scan which I think was  day 12 of DR with buserelin. they put my baseline scan back by a day but I was convinced that it hadnt worked as I'd had no symptoms whilst DR. Despite still having AF at teh time of my baseline scan my lining was thin enough for stimming and here I am, just about to have EC so something must have worked!

Give the hospital a ring just to put your mind at rest but I feel positive for you xx


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Thank you all !! AF is finally here since I started that thread couple of days ago... also called the hospital and they said if you normally have a cycle which is longer than 28 days then it is normal for it tobe a little late

I was so stressed that I was going to be told I did not respond to the medicine (after finding out about damaged tubes last year and also that I have low AMH I was worried about this bit too) But now I have bounced back to feeling normal (ish!) 

THANK YOU for all your positivity!!


----------

